# Old beeswax from frames~ candle question



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello, Our hive set up arrived yesterday (local beekeeper guy) and is all set up for the arrival of the bees May 7th. Our bee man said he is going to replace the wax in the frames before they get here and I could have the old wax for candles or such.
Now my question may not be for the bee forum, but thought you would have more first hand experience with such "fresher" wax. It is discolored due to to being older, no use of pesticides. He is an "organic" beekeeper. 
Is it better for hand rolled candles or should I melt and pour? Does the old age of the wax effect its longer burning time? Anything I should know about using this old wax from the frames?
I am so very giddy and excited our bees are coming. Recieving the wax from our Beeman is a special bonus for me since I love the smell of beeswax and prefer them over the other candles.
Thank you for your time in answering in my questions.
~Tammie


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Bees wax is beeswax and when refined right will burn like beeswax. Old wax will be dirty and need to be cleased up very well to be used as candles. This is done by melting the wax, and while it is liquid, skimming the junk off of the top. It will take several meltings to get it clean.

As far as chemical free wax is concerned, it does not exist. Bees will travel several miles from their hive to collect pollen, nectar and water and we as beekeepers have no control over the sources they use. There for all bees wax has trace chemicals in it that don't belong; even when it comes from beekeepers who don't treat there hives with anything.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is old bees wax I get from recycleing frames, scrapeing burr comb from the frames in the hives and from the old comb we find in colonies we remove from buildings trees and such.It sells for $3.00 a pound plus shipping on E Bay in 3.5 pound blocks.








Here is the steps I take to get it looking like the picture.

Place the stuff in my solar melter as I get it. It melts, runs down the tray to a screen (house) then into a pail. When winter comes I either melt it in a double boiler on my wood burning stove then strain it thru a paper towel laying on a screen for support over the loaf pan, the rubber type ones. The paper towels make great fire starters, of which I carry several in my pack when hunting.
Or I use the wax melter I bought at a auction sale and melt 40 to 80 pounds at once.










Capping wax. Sells for $4.00 a pound plus shipping on E bay.









If you don't have a candle mold dipping works fine or use a paper towel roll for a mold and pour fat candles.
Make sure to use a double boil,er to melt the wax or a old crock pot you no longer want to cook in.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Talking to a friend yesterday. He said he melts the wax in a double stainless steel pail set up then strains it thru a colander once then the second time thru a paint strainer.

 Al


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow! Thanks guys! I can't wait to try out these methods. I have a coupon for Joann fabrics (40% off) and they stock candle supplies/molds. I noticed they have ones for taper candles and carry the lead free wicks. I plan to make some up for holiday gifts. I am going for a "from our farmette" theme basket this year. So the candles will be an extra special bonus to the sauces, jams, rustic Italian breads, goats milk cheese and such.
Thank you for sharing these methods. Beekeeping has really grabbed onto me. Our Bee Man will be my mentor for the next year until I have accumulated my own hive supplies/needs. Hopefully, next year we will purchase our own bees.
Enjoy the weekend!
~Tammie


----------

